# common maxima problems



## outsider (Jul 8, 2003)

i am in the market for a 1995-1999 maxima.
i was wondering what kind of problems should i be lookin for in these cars?
mike
the reason for my name is becasue i have only own honda products in the past


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I dont know about Maxima's, but Nissan Sentra's are reliable automobiles.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Outsider,

There are not too many reported problems with 95-99 Maximas, because they're awesome cars. If the car was well taken care of, it will take care of you. My uncle drives a 97 Max GLE, and that sucker hauls arse, and has been a reliable ride for him.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

There are several problems that are occasionally seen in Maximas. First off, the oil pressure sending unit is prone to failure. Don't worry about it. The part is about 8-9 bucks, and its easy to get to so you can do it yourself. Second, the differential bearings in 5 speed 4th gen Maximas have been known to go bad. This usually occurs at about 80,000 + miles or so, and requires a complete rebuild of the tranny since both sets of gears have to be removed to access the differential. The way you can tell, and mine is doing it now, is if you have a leaking problem where the CV axle shafts meet the tranny. I replaced my seals, and they still leaked. IF that happens, the axles are wobbling and causing the seals to leak. You will also know if you get a whine or whirring sound when driving, espetially when downshifting. Mine doesn't do this YET, but I'm sure will start soon. The best thing to do is check the car out really good at the tranny. If you see what looks like it may be a leak, then try to get them to come down on the price. A 5 speed Maxima is very rare, but they are extremely quick. I wouldn't recomend anything less. Just be sure to check it out first. As for Automatics, there are no known tranny problems. If you are planning on doing any boosting to an auto Max, I would Highly reccomend a Valve Body upgrade, but if you simply do bolt ons, then you should be OK.

David


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

ADDITION.

I would try to find a 97-98 Maxima. The tail lights are much easier to modify if that interests you, and the 99 model computers are OBD II and a pain to modify. If you stick to 97-98 models, you can't go wrong, but there is nothing wrong with the 95-96 models either. Both cars have the same motor, power and performance.

David


----------



## outsider (Jul 8, 2003)

thank alot david
still lookin for that max
only one i found so far was a 96 i believe with 130k miles on it
and they were still askin for 5g


----------



## outsider (Jul 8, 2003)

what are the major are maintance interval in these cars?
they have a metal timing belt?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

*97 this friday!*

hi all,

i'm getting a slightly rusty 97 se this friday! 

it's a 5speed. i started sfbay-corollas.dhs.org so you can imagine whatever you want about this max, but i'm just looking to give it proper TLC for the next year or so. 

89k
no abs
rusted out muffler
cloth
5spd
old tires

any recommendations? prev owner seemed lax, oil changes every 4 instead of 3, but he did use syn...


-ken


----------



## blackpete (May 19, 2007)

Hi outsider i have owned a a32 max for 10 yrs now its done 122k never had any real problems with it.other than a new starter mtr. and belt tenshion idler pulley
both cheap and easy to replace.i would say it would have to be one of the best cars ive owned . I dont know how they rate them in the u.s. but they are problaby one of the
most under rated cars in aus. i think because people just dont know how good they are.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Did you check the sticky?

http://www.nissanforums.com/general...aintain-what-common-problems-95-99-years.html


----------



## nickyd845 (Feb 17, 2011)

*help*

my 95 maxima se 5 speed has 213,000 miles on it i just brought it in for an alignment now the driver side everytime i turn or get over 40 makes a sound like it has a flat tire. also another problem sometimes when i step on it in 1st the car whines pleasee help


----------



## 95MAX300000MILES (Jul 8, 2011)

i have a 95 max and i had the same problem....it was like a rumbling feel when i would go fast bout 40 like u said. i changed the wheel bearing...and the wheel hub. if u change the bearing and not the hub, its possible u could have the same rumbling cause the cracked or damaged bearing couldve damaged the hub....the hub cost me $75 and the bearing $20 but the car run great now....if u dont change it u wont be able to get an alignment. change the hub and bearing


----------



## SUV Blogger (Sep 14, 2010)

2011 Nissan Maxima generally has a leg up on the competition. "With 290 hp, the Maxima can beeline when prodded, and the chassis is frisky enough to digest corners with enthusiasm,” 


Best Regards
Shreya Mehta
Check our interesting Nissan suv reviews on suvblogger.com


----------



## jmkillin (May 12, 2015)

I've got a 1999 Nissan Maxima. the air conditioner only blows when the setting is on "defrost" Driver and passenger side vents are dead when selector is on any setting that would activate the foot or face vents. Are there two separate blower motors?


----------

